
How We Grew Our Side Project to $60K Revenue in 6 Months - andyraskin
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/how-we-grew-our-side-project-to-60-000-in-revenue-in-6-months-a41f70bc752b
======
nbadg
The craigslist strategy is really smart. Email has way better response rates
than, say, facebook, and it seems like a solid way to get past the initial
"spread beyond your immediate social network" problem. That said though, it
doesn't sit quite right with me. I'm aware this is mostly a problem inherent
with the craislist format, but it seems like scraping tools like they used [1]
are ripe for abuse, and that by some definitions, unsolicited and unrelated
emails could be considered abuse. Nonetheless, it's a really smart growth
strategy.

[1] [http://www.craigslistscraper.net/](http://www.craigslistscraper.net/)

------
andyraskin
I particularly like 2 things about this story: 1) They chose the market niche
BEFORE designing the product 2) The Craigslist scraper growth hack.

